
'Wall Street' No Longer Exists  - makimaki
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB122212959612065505.html
======
davidw
Bleagh... Cato Institute -> Politics.

There are far better economists arguing different points of view on this; all
he seems to be saying was "sure, fine, hand over the money, it's not a
problem". There are good technical arguments as to why it should happen, but
this isn't one of them.

------
rms
I promise that your regular HN programming will resume after the financial
crisis is over.

------
mixmax
Subnit stories like thse over at <http://www.newmogul.com/>

nickb's there to keep'em coming

:-)

~~~
jraines
too many serifs!

~~~
ardit33
agree. and not enough white space. Especially vertical.

------
fedecarg
I lost 5 minutes of my life trying to find a relation between that article and
this site.

